# “Power-Line” Camping?



## James Meadowlark

There are a lot of what I call “power-line” roads in my area, that are essentially electric-company easements. They cut through all kinds of forests, and from what I can tell go all over the state.. This is the closest one to my house:




Checking google maps, it looks like if I wanted to, I could follow this one for miles and miles, maybe a substation in between here and there- All the way to the Georgia line if I wanted, but I’d probably die from hunger and dehydration first since these industrial easements seem to bypass larger populated areas, and it seems like I’d have to live on what I can carry.

The upside seems like with a friend dropping me off roadside, I’d have just a single hop over a poor attempt at a gate/fence, and from there it’s a nice easy stroll with a tree-line close enough to throw up a hammock or camp anytime I want.

The downside is that perhaps hunters getting wasted in deer-stands may be set up and mistake me for a white-tail, or rednecks on ATVs bothering me for fun etc.. I know that path isn’t overgrown for a reason- people go there and inspect lines or whatever.. There’s also crossing highways and busy State Highways to consider, not to mention all the cancer I’d get from the radiation, but if it was only for a week or so, would my ears melt off?

I’m taking about five days off at the end of the next month, and want to spend that time outdoors, and this just tickles me a bit more than the usual camping I do.

If you’ve read any of my posts you know I’m not a traveler- just a camping junkie, and thanks to STP, I’m pushing some boundaries and spending a little more time _exploring what’s possible_ in my sphere, so thank you all.. I’ve always wondered about these “trails.”

Anyone done this? I have no clue at all, but on the surface, seems very interesting.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

The only prob is they really arent very well maintained and prone to flooding. So you could go a ways out and end up heading back when you get to a low spot.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

Wow I was just thinking about this today as I went past some I hadn't seen before. I used to be very interesting in hiking and exploring them but kind of just lost interest. Yes these are totally legit places to camp and hideout and can be great shortcuts. Like railroad right of ways you often get to see an angle of places most don't get to see by traversing high voltage and natural gas trails. 

You can go for hundreds of miles, there are gas pipelines that span state after state, same with some ultra high voltage lines. They are rarely accessed by the utility except for general maintenance, right of way mowing/clearing, and inspection. 

The one warning about travelling on utility right of ways is that they can and will go over water or swamp and you'll be shit out of luck unless you want to get wet. 

I am sure there are map overlays of various lines you can find. I have found some previously but don't have links now. When I am back on a PC I will post some. 

Sometimes they have a atv or truck trail running the center of the line often gated at road crossings. Easy access. Kids ride quads on them all the time. 

I swear to god though hanging out on high voltage lines is bad for your brain. I've heard buzzing and almost gotten what I can describe as a vertigo feeling being near high voltage lines. I don't know it's safe to build a house as close as people do to those giant metal skeletons.


----------



## EphemeralStick

FrumpyWatkins said:


> I've heard buzzing and almost gotten what I can describe as a vertigo feeling being near high voltage lines. I don't know it's safe to build a house as close as people do to those giant metal skeletons.


Semi off topic but I grew up under some of them power lines and while the township constantly assured us that they were safe, seven people on our street that I know of (my mother included) ended up with cancer. Only two died, the rest (like my ma) are in remission. Still, I've always kind of wondered, ya know?


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

EphemeralStick said:


> Semi off topic but I grew up under some of them power lines and while the township constantly assured us that they were safe, seven people on our street that I know of (my mother included) ended up with cancer. Only two died, the rest (like my ma) are in remission. Still, I've always kind of wondered, ya know?



Yes I have thought the same thing.

Here is a very good interactive map for gas pipelines: https://www.eia.gov/state/maps.php

Still looking for the interactive transmission line one I found before.

Found: http://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/viewer.html?webmap=8dfb0a0ded784517be0d803dc88513d9 Appears to be broken now.


----------



## AlwaysLost

FrumpyWatkins said:


> Wow I was just thinking about this today as I went past some I hadn't seen before. I used to be very interesting in hiking and exploring them but kind of just lost interest. Yes these are totally legit places to camp and hideout and can be great shortcuts. Like railroad right of ways you often get to see an angle of places most don't get to see by traversing high voltage and natural gas trails.
> 
> You can go for hundreds of miles, there are gas pipelines that span state after state, same with some ultra high voltage lines. They are rarely accessed by the utility except for general maintenance, right of way mowing/clearing, and inspection.
> 
> The one warning about travelling on utility right of ways is that they can and will go over water or swamp and you'll be shit out of luck unless you want to get wet.
> 
> I am sure there are map overlays of various lines you can find. I have found some previously but don't have links now. When I am back on a PC I will post some.
> 
> Sometimes they have a atv or truck trail running the center of the line often gated at road crossings. Easy access. Kids ride quads on them all the time.
> 
> I swear to god though hanging out on high voltage lines is bad for your brain. I've heard buzzing and almost gotten what I can describe as a vertigo feeling being near high voltage lines. I don't know it's safe to build a house as close as people do to those giant metal skeletons.



Second on the brain damage sleeping under those things gave me a headache. Be prepared to do some bushwhacking and pray you don't hit a stream or you are swimming across. But you can get pretty far on some of them. Its just not as easy as the map looks. I tried to use one as a shortcut last weekend and had to go all the way back around due to flooding.

But I should have known better the big shitty (aka the Kansas river) was almost off its banks.


----------



## James Meadowlark

FrumpyWatkins said:


> Yes I have thought the same thing.
> 
> Here is a very good interactive map for gas pipelines: https://www.eia.gov/state/maps.php
> 
> Still looking for the interactive transmission line one I found before.
> 
> Found: http://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/viewer.html?webmap=8dfb0a0ded784517be0d803dc88513d9 Appears to be broken now.



Cool! I'm going to think a bit about hitting the "High-Voltage Highway" for a week but it sounds like that it could be something cool. I have a couple of ideas about how to explore the idea and research further for sure. 

The funny thing is that I'd considered having to cross an interstate or state highway which is dangerous, but the idea that I'd have to negotiate a body of water never crossed my mind... That's excellent.

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Drengor

You never know what you'll find down these. I've explored a bunch around my home town. Sometimes you get a cool little creek you can follow to a waterfall, sometimes you hit a river or marsh you just cant cross and just have to turn around empty handed. Sometimes you can walk for days and see nothing but fields.

I always scout ahead on google earth. You can just zoom in and follow that power line to your hearts content. Finding water is always a good idea, since you can't be carrying more than a days water at a time.


----------



## James Meadowlark

Drengor said:


> Finding water is always a good idea, since you can't be carrying more than a days water at a time.



I know water's an issue, but I can carry about four gallons comfortably in my pack and still have plenty of room.

I also normally carry a Sawyer Squeeze deal which is also sweet BTW, and since I live in Florida, there's water everywhere. 

If you've found freaking hidden waterfalls, and other great secret natural features, I'm thinking this is a selling point. My main thing is staying away from the authorities, since I undergo quarterly background checks with the OIG.

Thanks for the reply, I'm thinking about what, and where- I might put something like this together!


----------



## Drengor

Yeah man yeah! The waterfalls are what I'm after!

I got my sawyer squeeze too. Idk how you handle carrying 15 lbs of water on your back  my deal is I just jump between water sources with my sawyer every day


----------

